# Acer Aspire 5315 BIOS Problem



## Beetlebum (Nov 23, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get a copy of this machine's CD ROM recovery/installation disk?


----------



## bengerszewski (Nov 28, 2008)

Have you tried visiting Acer's website and searching there? if not, i suggest you try that, or call acer and request a cd or something along those lines.

Hope that helps, Ben


----------



## Beetlebum (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanx for that bengerszewski, I have tried looking on Acer's website which incidentally isn't the most user friendly forum I've been on to say the least but to no avail. I was hoping someone could tell me where I could download one or post one here so I could download it.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

bengerszewski,

Please do not make recommendations that are against the forum rules, which I suggest you take a moment to read:

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html


----------



## bengerszewski (Nov 28, 2008)

would it be ok if i said something like: talk to the manufacturer?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

bengerszewski said:


> would it be ok if i said something like: talk to the manufacturer?


Yes but I believe you already mentioned that.


----------



## DaveDoesIT (Aug 24, 2008)

Beetlebum said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a copy of this machine's CD ROM recovery/installation disk?


Hi,

What are you trying to do?

You can use the built in Acer recovery console if you need it. The operating system is on a separate partition of the hard drive. From memory about 6GB. Use the green Acer tool bar thing usually on the top right of the screen.

If it is not there go to All Programs and look for it. Launch that then select Backup or Recovery. It should then guide you through the recovery process.

If there is only a single partition as Drive C, then someone has changed the partitions. This can happen at the retailer you bought the thing from. Go back to their tech support and see if you can get it put back the way Acer intended.

The Acer recovery console will not handle a partition for the system larger than about 10G I think it is. That's why it may not work if the partitions have been changed.

Dave


----------

